# Авиация > Матчасть >  Заправщик АТЗ-22 от Е-класса

## Anonymous

Всем привет!
У меня вопрос ,кто-нибудь уже собирал модель заправщика АТЗ-22
от Е-Класс'а ?
Полная морока с ним.
Если у кого есть фотографии буду благодарен.

----------


## Д.Срибный

А вот тут уже смотрели?

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...z-22/index.htm

----------


## А.Мельников

> А вот тут уже смотрели?
> 
> http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...z-22/index.htm


Дима, это ТЗ-22, а АТЗ-22, который сейчас выпускается "Азовобщемашем" выглядит по-другому.

----------


## А.Мельников

"Строммашина" в Челябинске выпускает свой заправщик, который тоже называется АТЗ-22.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Е-класс делает именно на КРаЗе-258:



Хотя про сам танк ничего не скажу....

----------


## А.Мельников

> Е-класс делает именно на КРаЗе-258:


Но вообще сочетание новой бочки со старым тягачом представляется сомнительным. КрАЗ-258 давно уже снят с производства. Обычно бывает наоборот (см. фото). Хотя может где и встречается.

----------


## Anonymous

За фотографии спасибо,а ТЗ-22 уже видел.
В общем-то с него беру раскраску Краза и бочки.
если смогу выложу фото.
Вчера начал собирать,мост и показалось ,что колёса чуть меньше по диаметру.Просто засада...

----------


## Anonymous

Вот такой получяется Заправщик.На заднем плане фотка родного КДП Саки. Поставил чтоб красивее было ,хотя таких кразов я там не видел.
p.s.Принимаю все замечания.

----------


## Д.Срибный

А можно ли фотографии покрупнее сделать? А то ничего не видно...

----------


## Anonymous

Фотоапарат плохой 
получились только две фотки

----------


## Anonymous

Вторая

----------


## Д.Срибный

Жалко, что нет крупных фотографий, мало что видно, но вот, на мой взгляд, цвет светловат получился. Или может это камера исказила? Обычно технику красят в более темный хаки.
А так моделька симпатичная.

----------


## Anonymous

> на мой взгляд, цвет светловат получился. Или может это камера исказила? Обычно технику красят в более темный хаки. 
> А так моделька симпатичная.


Вы знаете,я тоже подумал что светловат ,но вчера посмотрел
Зеркальные войны и заприметел довольно светлый Краз.
Плюс ещё наблюдения на улице...
Но всё равно огромное спасибо.
Жаль что не умею колёса красить  так чтоб на настоящие похожи были. Это если не ошибаюсь смывка называется?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну если перекрашивают в частях, то красят тем, что есть в наличии :-) Там может и светлый получиться. А заводские машины выходят темные.

Про колеса, - скорее их надо обработать "сухой кистью".

----------


## Oleg

в Стендмастере 22/23 2002 год была статья, могу прислать тремя картинками по ~800 кб каждая

----------


## Anonymous

Давай paavo@paramon.ru

----------


## Oleg

на фотке зил покрашен аканом - цвет чтото вроде "техника после 50х"
осветлено и запылено

----------


## Militarist

Симпатичная моделька. А в реальной жизни вообще цены ей нет! С каждой заправки самолёта минимум пол тонны в карман ГСМщиков. Для них прекрасней машины нет!

----------


## Anonymous

Вы про Зил или про Краз?

----------


## Militarist

А без разницы! Главная прелесть в бочке, а не в тягаче.

----------


## Monitor

This TZ-22 was displayed in 1994 at Speerenberg Airbase (ancient GDR). It was Open-Door-Day, shortly before withdraw back to Russia.

----------


## Monitor

Pic 2

----------


## Monitor

Pic 3

----------


## Monitor

Pic 4

----------


## Monitor

Pic 5

----------


## Monitor

Pic 6

----------


## Monitor

Pic 7

----------


## Monitor

Pic 8

----------


## Monitor

Pic 9

----------


## Monitor

Pic 10

----------


## Monitor

Pic 11

----------


## Monitor

Pic 12, the last one.

Best regards from Germany.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Thanks a lot!
Very interesting! First time I see this tank camouflaged.

----------


## А.Мельников

> на фотке зил покрашен аканом - цвет чтото вроде "техника после 50х"
> осветлено и запылено


Капот у него какой-то излишне угловатый. Вот как настоящий вглядит.

----------


## Kraz

Здравствуйте всем. Просматривал темы форума, наткнулся на "родное".... :Smile:  Главная проблемма донецкого ТЗ-22  -  даже не бочка, которая вовсе не ТЗ-22. У машины (сам тягач) не в масштабе колеса, они меньше чем нужно по диаметру. В итоге модель выглядит "прижатой к земле лягушкой" (сам ее собирал в числе первых в далеком 1999 году).

А это - мой ТЗ-22, но в 1/87...

----------


## Kraz

И еще парочка фоток...

----------


## bogdan

А как вам такой ТЗ-22?

----------


## dima_v_m

Привет всем!
Вот еще пару фото ТЗ-22.
С уважением Дмитрий.

----------


## suhov

собираю сей девайс. из дополнения имеются колеса от ARMORY. на данный момент имеется следующее. что посоветуете добавить?
сам планирую - полностью самодельные зеркала заднего вида, водилу в кабине, заднюю дверцу и топливозаправочный шланг.
немного оживил закабинное пространство. добавил пару баллонов пневмосистемы и проводов. высверлил и сделал фары поприличнее.
1. стоит ли укорачивать раму?
2. делать матовым или сатиновым? сейчас он покрыт слоем футуры по матовому ММ. на фото блестит, а в жизни очень приятный оттенок.
какие деки делать на военный вариант? в жизни видел только гражданке. 





кстати правильную бочку для ТЗ-22 делает ARMORY. буквально на днях был анонс на нее. http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...ryid_1099.html
в планах ее постройка тоже есть. ценник правда кусается...


 почему картинки не прикрепляются???

----------


## suhov

разобрался с картинками

----------


## SV2008

Нужна помощь, кто имел общение с документами на полуприцеп ТЗ-22, подкиньте "сканер", какой завод их выпускал в 90-е и где найти на раме номер, или табличку на кузове.

----------


## suhov

для всех, кто делает КрАЗы - суперссылка:

http://autokraz.com.ua/acat/acat_ru/...type=1&mark=17

рекомендую!!!

----------


## suhov

вот такой вот получился КРАЗ.
бочка пока из набора, но планируется заменить изделием от ARMORY

----------

